# [gelöst]splash mit uvesafb und genkernel

## markusk21

Hi zusammen,

ich möchte auf meiner Gentoo-Box beim booten gern wieder den schönen emergence-Hintergurnd haben.

Leider bleib der Bildschirm auf der Konsole langweilig-schwarz, also man sieht, welche Dienste gestartet werden und so.

uvesa scheint laut dmesg zu laufen:

 *Quote:*   

> uvesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, nv43 Board - p218h3  , Chip Rev   , OEM: NVIDIA, VBE v3.0                                                               
> 
> uvesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:d820                                                                                                  
> 
> uvesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cd856, set palette = c00cd8c0                                                                                   
> ...

 

genkernel läuft auch durch:

 *Quote:*   

> *         >> Compiling 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 bzImage...
> 
> *         >> Compiling 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 modules...
> 
> * Copying config for successful build to /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8
> ...

 

Und so sieht die grub.conf aus:

 *Quote:*   

> title  GNU/Linux 27-gentoo-r8
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> 
> kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8  root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=verbose,theme:default console=tty1 quiet
> ...

 

/etc/init.d/fbcondecor startet ohne Meldung, aber auch ohne eine Änderung des Bildschirms, die /conf.d/fbcondecor ist leer.

Wie krieg ich den Bildschirm bunt?

Btw: auf meinem Laptop funktioniert splash beim booten nur in der verbose-version. Das nehm ich zwar gern, aber ich hätt gern die silent-version auch. Dort ist es so, dass auf dem Schirm gar nichts passiert - also leer. Mit F2 kann ich dann normal auf verbose umschalten - komisch, oder?Last edited by markusk21 on Thu Mar 26, 2009 12:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

bei mir sieht das so aus:

```

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.29 mit splash

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.29-gentoo root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda6 udev vga=791 splash=silent,theme:gentoo console=tty1 quiet

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.29-gentoo

```

G. R.

----------

## markusk21

Also das mit den vga hat bei mir noch nie funktioniert.

 *Quote:*   

> kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8  root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 vga=791 splash=verbose,theme:default console=tty1 quiet

 

ergibt nicht mal einen framebuffer.

Ich hab es aber glaub ich gefunden, im Kernel.

Also device-drivers -> graphics support -> Support for framebuffer devices muss 

"Enable Tile Blitting Support" ausgeschaltet sein...

Dann kann man unter Console device-drivers -> graphics support -> display driver support den Punkt "Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations"  aktivieren.

Das wird es sein, aber ich muss warten, bis der Kernel compiliert ist  :Smile: 

Edit: Ja - das war es.

----------

